# Dangers in Pressurized CO2?



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

I get my co2 from a local club im on the board we keep the co2 in the cellar for pop and beer ,we have alot of equipment down there and it gets over 90 in the summer and we never had one blow. The tanks should be tested and you would think there would be a saftey margin.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> Now I've read about the tanks popping on people and what not.


I think maybe You are confusing that with DIY C02. C02 tanks don't pop--as far as I'm aware, and if they did--it would probably make the evening news....

Think about it:

These tanks are hauled around in trucks everyday of the year--hot weather, cold weather--You name it. They are tested and regulated--in order to prevent Your fears from happening and to protect people from themselves...
They are used in welding shops in S. Fl. and everywhere else--heat is not an issue.

They are very simple and straight forward to setup. Just set it up and run a small chain around it to an eye-bolt on each side--that way: it can't even fall over....

There's no fear....roud:


----------



## arisk (Jan 11, 2004)

If she is that paranoid, downplay the more industrial applications.
Mention of welding, etc. might not help.

Do mention fire extinguishers, soft drink dispensers and beer kegs widely distributed in public places.

Maybe suggest if a scuba diver is willing to strap a tank with more pressure on their back, explosion isn't a great concern.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

The biggest danger adding pressurized Co2 poses is the very high risk of spending too much $$ on your aquariums from that point forward. Pressurized Co2 is like the top of the hill on a roller coaster ride. Once you get there, it's non-stop full speed ahead and you dare not get off.

That Co2 cylinder is like Aquarium Hobby marijuana. Personally, I love the stuff.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

If you properly mount the tank so it can not fall over the tank is safe. 

Rick


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

> Pressurized Co2 is like the top of the hill on a roller coaster ride. Once you get there, it's non-stop full speed ahead and you dare not get off.


Haha! Yes, you're right! Now I'm starting to look at DIY water easy water changers and inline CO2 reactors and etc. etc. etc... though the appeal of a low-tech tank is becoming very real too. 

If, by some stroke of bad luck, your CO2 tank happened to fall over and maybe fall off a table and land JUST RIGHT so that the top busted - then you'd have a problem. If it's under your tank's stand it will most likely never fall over and you can always get child locks or even a hinged loop with a padlock so no one messes with it.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

DIY CO2 can explode messy stinky stuff everywhere - but then, they are home-made, jerry-rigged things. Pressurized CO2 cylinders are basically fire extinguishers with a different valve and must have a safety inspection every so many years. The nice thing is when you 'buy' a cylinder, every time you refill the cylinder they are really just giving you a new cylinder so you never have to worry about the cylinder going out of date. BTW, fire extinguishers go through the same process. So, if the wife is afraid of CO2 cylinders then you need to get rid of all your fire extinguishers. :icon_wink Just make sure that you secure the cylinder against curious animals, playful children and clumsy aquarists. I've seen people use short bungie cords hooked to hooks screwed into the stand or those long velco straps. Just need something so it can't easily fall over. Even then it won't be the end of the world, the risk is the regulator would be damaged. Also, if she is worried about leaking connections allowing CO2 into the air thereby killing everyone (this was my DH's fear), it's REALLY easy to check for leaks - tighten all the connections then liberally squirt Windex over everything. If there's even a teeny leak you'll immediately see lots of bubbly foam. The power cord is more dangerous than the CO2.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

> The nice thing is when you 'buy' a cylinder, every time you refill the cylinder they are really just giving you a new cylinder so you never have to worry about the cylinder going out of date.


That's funny. I have had the same 20 lb cylinder for almost 5 years and the same 5 lb cylinder for over 3. And my buddy has had the same 5 lb cylinder for 12 years. 

Some shops swap. Some actually refill while you wait.

Many home fire extinguishers are not CO2 based but instead use a powder and are only rated to 125 PSI.

I could vent the entire contents of my 20 lb cylinder into a standard size sealed room and it would not raise the CO2 level high enough to harm a person. Many people get Carbon Monoxide and Carbon Dioxide mixed up. CO is dangerous. CO2 is pretty harmless.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

The biggest danger with the co2 canisters is transporting them, as in having it in the back seat with the windows rolled up and the co2 tank able to move around.

Put it in the trunk or drive home with the windows down, and make sure it can't shift or move around.

After that, if you secure it like was mentioned earlier, with the eye bolt, I can't really imagine it being dangerous in any way.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

When a CO2 tank "explodes", it isn't like a bomb, well, not exactly. It has a safety valve that blows, and you don't want to have to experience its sound in person!


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

random_alias said:


> That Co2 cylinder is like Aquarium Hobby marijuana. Personally, I love the stuff.


Sold Spud...Sold.

:thumbsup:


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks guys for the replies. So just tie it down and no problem. I found a shop around my area which is not that far really. 5 minute drive that refills for $10. Now I've been looking for a container but everyone here only sells a 20G for $110 or so. Now is that a good buy or not? And I remember that I posted on sharing a tank for two aquariums. Rex, I think you posted on it also. Is it possible to divide the output and tune it to each individual tank?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's very possible. Easier if you build your own regulator.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Spank you very much.

Now if I'm looking to build my own regulator, what would be the cost and what part will I be needing? Also, which parts would you guys recommend and what brands. I want to go semi-automatic but at a low cost.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

My wife had/has many of the same concerns, so the 2 of you are not alone.
The absolute worst thing that could possibly happen is a catastrophic venting of the contents. But, as Rex said, that wouldn't pose a serious threat in a normal room. Maybe if you were in a sealed closet with a 20# tank, but I actually found/ran some figures, and was able to see that I'd need well over 10 10# tanks venting simultaneously in my basement, for there to be any issue.

There are many many threads where folks discuss buying/building regulators and obtaining tanks. When I looked, the best prices were on-line beverage companies, which offered free shipping. Of course, if you get a shiny aluminum tank, you will want to get it refilled rather than swapped out.

And I strongly suggest you build your own regulator. Tho many folks are fully satisfied with their commercial purchase, you can use higher quality components at a lower price, and by building it you will become more familiar with the system and how it functions. Rex has helped out many folks in this endeavor in the past.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Just to clarify something - those who "build their own regulator" are not building the regulator, just buying a bare regulator and adding the fittings, valves, bubble counter, etc. that make the assembly work well with CO2 injection. That's a good way to do it, but a combination unit is also good, keeping in mind that you may have more problems with quality issues on the combination unit. (leaks, short lives of some parts, etc.)


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

deeplove said:


> Spank you very much.
> 
> Now if I'm looking to build my own regulator, what would be the cost and what part will I be needing? Also, which parts would you guys recommend and what brands. I want to go semi-automatic but at a low cost.



You need a regulator, assorted brass plumbing parts, solenoid, needle valve.

I prefer to use Cornelius regulators. Funny thing is I can get them locally for cheaper than any of the on-line stores sell them. They are pretty much the gold standard in the beverage industry. Tap Rite also makes a good regulator but getting the stock hose barb off requires the use of a jig and a vice. At least it did the last time I worked on one.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

Betowess said:


> When a CO2 tank "explodes", it isn't like a bomb, well, not exactly. It has a safety valve that blows, and you don't want to have to experience its sound in person!


this happened to me and i cant find the replacement safety valve anywhere. i got the tank from beverage factory.com and they are useless. do you know where i can get one at?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Try a welding supply house.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

I ended up calling catalina, the manufacturer of my tank, who in turn got me in touch with the manufacturer of the particular cga 320 valve, who in turn got me in touch with one of their retailers, who finally sold me what I needed. 

Now meanwhile it has been 6 days in my tank with no co2 injection and my Milwaukee PH meter still shows PH 7.0. It should show 8.0. I just calibrated my probe 3 weeks ago, and a little before that I had a co2 overdosing cuz of the probe. Do you think its time to buy a new probe, REX? or anyone


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no experience with CO2 monitors. But it sure sounds like time to buy a probe.


----------

